# Stupid question about insurance



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Seeing how much value there is in some set ups and considering the damage that could happen if you ever had a leak or break , have any of you out there informed your insurance company about your Aquarium ? 

Has anyone ever had to make a claim ?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Havent had to make a claim, but when we changed our address, asked about extra coverage due to aquarium, they didnt even ask what size, basically just added an aditional water damage rider on the policy, it was an extra 10$ or so.

Given how extensive the damage can be from even a small amount of water, its totally worth it for piece of mind.
My understanding is that our whole policy will cover water damage, loss of equipment etc, but not livestock or plants.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I added mine when I got the policy for the house. it was at about the same time I was setting up the tank. I let them know I had it, how many gallon it was, and they said that aslong as I didn't make the tank myself (lol) that I was covered.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I have let my insurance company know. I was asked what the tank was worth (there was a pause on the other end...) and an estimate of the equipment, and livestock. I think I would have a fight for the fish, but could probably get the rock covered.

From there, we factored that I live in an apartment, and if there was a major failure, its going to flood me, the apartment below me (wifes Uncle) and likely the one under that (my inlaws...) So, they covered me for enough $$ to deal with all of the problems. Didn't add much to my monthly, and makes the family feel better knowing I have it


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

I am personally getting over a plumbing leak that destroyed my Big AL's fish stand, my '4" riser and my wood floor. I had a slow leak from my underneath plumbing. My sweet 180bowfront came to a sudden stop

I made a claim.

The insurance covered the damage to the wood floor (re/re floor) drying the subfloor and replacing any damaged baseboard and drywall. The also paid for a new stand and riser. Now that my tank is starting to run again they will replace SOME (but not all) coral and fish.

they will not pay for the new pump, the ecotech-MP40 or any lights that have to be replaced.

No increase in premiums THIS TIME.


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow

Glad to hear they didn't give you the run around .


----------



## Chaoticblissx (Jan 5, 2013)

Most policies will cover all your equipment except for the part that caused the leak or failure. There should be no difficulties when replacing equipment. Almost all policies will not allow any coverage for livestock including "live rock", fish, inverts and corals. Any "animal" or living thing would not be covered. I work in the restoration field and have seen many tank failures over the years. My best advice is to always keep a small stock pile of buckets or tubs stored away just in case of any major failure. You might not be able to save everything but something is better than nothing. 

To badmedicine, unless your pump, MP40 or the lights caused the plumbing leak and providing they were damaged by the leak or resulting flood or running dry etc then these items should have been covered by the adjuster and insurance company as well. If you are within your time limits you should pursue it further.


----------



## MaxTO (Apr 8, 2013)

I called my insurance company today to confirm that I am covered in the event of a melt down . When i asked if i was covered , I was put on hold for a few min while the guy checked . He came back and said that it would be covered under water damage . 

Here's to hopping that I never have to go down that road


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Not a stupid question at all. As other members have stated; most insurance policies will cover for water damage/leak/overflow caused by some sort of failure in your display. 

For additional comfort you can always purchase additional insurance. The additional to your annual premium is generally minimal compared to the additional protection you will receive and peace of mind.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I was lucky, the company I deal with, has a guy with a tank in the office  He knew exactly what I had, and what I wanted 

Still wouldn't tell me if he has a user name on the forums.. LOL


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I was just talking about this stuff with Alt on the weekend! Thanks for the advice you guys  Helps me out a bunch too.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

"Hope for the best.....expect/prepare for the worst".......


----------

